# Knife sharpening classes



## Ucmd (Dec 4, 2011)

ok, I'm going to try to take a J knife sharpening class. Can members give the contact info or link for a class they have taken and some feedback on the usefulness of the class. I live in Cincinnati, OH. anything close to me.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 4, 2011)

Closest to you would be Dave.


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 4, 2011)

Nine hour, 500 mile drive. Or fly. Gotta be something easier.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think you will find many people teaching classes on knife sharpening. Your best bet would be to look for a store that sells Japanese knives (like Korin in NYC), or see if you can find a forum members near by who could show you their technique. I found it very effective, and the rest is practice.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 4, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> ...Your best bet would be to look for a store that sells Japanese knives (like Korin in NYC), or...find forum members nearby who could show you their technique...


Yup.


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 4, 2011)

Did the class at korin.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 4, 2011)

In the last 20 min? If you did it a long time ago, what was the problem?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 4, 2011)

Ucmd said:


> Did the class at korin.



Then you should hook up with forum members.

M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 4, 2011)

If you are looking for someone better than korin that teaches classes, there's 3, they are in pennsylvania, oregon, and california.


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 4, 2011)

Really not that informative. sugai although very talented does not speak English. You'll note that their website calls this experience a knife sharpening demo. Not a class.


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 4, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> If you are looking for someone better than korin that teaches classes, there's 3, they are in pennsylvania, oregon, and california.



Who is in Oregon and Cali. Pardon if that is a dumb question.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 4, 2011)

Murray Carter and Jon Broida. Kind of funny, the three of them represent 3 distinct sharpening philosophies.


----------



## homegirl (Dec 4, 2011)

I know you're looking for something closer, but I have feedback on Dave's class which I just took in October. We had people come in from DC, NJ, NY and Ontario. Since the class was a full day and very hands-on, it easily made travel worthwhile. I was very new to J-knives and others had been working on their sharpening pretty consistently, but we were all excited about what we learned and what we walked away with (sharp knives included). It was really fantastic and I'd highly recommend it to anyone serious about improving their sharpening. 

I know Dave has a teaching set on DVD. I'd guess that the Oregon and California references are for Murray Carter (OR) and John Broida (Japanese Knife Imports) in Beverly Hills. 

Keep it up, it's sooooooo worth it to have great, sharp knives!


----------



## tk59 (Dec 4, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> ...the three of them represent 3 distinct sharpening philosophies.


What do you mean?


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, I can see how Carter is different from Dave + Jon, but not so sure about the differences between those two.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 4, 2011)

That's funny. I think they are all very similar. They all grind metal off to get an edge. They all deburr. The main difference I see are Dave's edges are finished on a very fine stone and then an ultrafine strop as opposed to a 6k for Murray and a variety of finishes for Jon.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Dec 4, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Then you should hook up with forum members.
> 
> M



i know a few people here, including myself, that would love to get together with a fellow member and talk shop and point out some tips


----------



## Phip (Dec 5, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> If you are looking for someone better than korin that teaches classes, there's 3, they are in pennsylvania, oregon, and california.



So what's the Oregon class? Woody at Zen blades won't teach me. I'd love to know who youre thinking of because I'm in portland and still learning the ropes


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 5, 2011)

Phip said:


> So what's the Oregon class? Woody at Zen blades won't teach me. I'd love to know who youre thinking of because I'm in portland and still learning the ropes



I think he was referring to Murray Carter who is in Oregon, isn't he?


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 5, 2011)

There is at least one regular member here who lives in Cincinnati I can think of. I am sure there is someone who can help you, if you're really stuck Jon's Youtube videos are very good


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 5, 2011)

tk59 said:


> That's funny. I think they are all very similar. They all grind metal off to get an edge. They all deburr. The main difference I see are Dave's edges are finished on a very fine stone and then an ultrafine strop as opposed to a 6k for Murray and a variety of finishes for Jon.



I guess I meant Murray seems to be far more minimalist than Dave or Jon.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 5, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> I guess I meant Murray seems to be far more minimalist than Dave or Jon.


That's probably a fair statement with regard to Dave vs Murray but Jon does a whole lot of things. However, I'm under the impression that he does a lot of "minimalist" sharpening for people ie. two or three stones and newspaper. He really seems to try to tailor an edge to the user.


----------



## add (Dec 5, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Then you should hook up with forum members.
> 
> M





Citizen Snips said:


> i know a few people here, including myself, that would love to get together with a fellow member and talk shop and point out some tips



You know as this forum grows it would be neat if there was some software with a national map that folks could just punch in their locale and it would leave a marker. :dontknow:


It would make seeing if any get togethers or resources (stores/supplies) were viable with just a glance.


----------



## echerub (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually... I have one bookmarked: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...7402440160300925197.00049e09f4adf136e3738&z=5. Unfortunately, I don't remember who made this one.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Dec 5, 2011)

add said:


> You know as this forum grows it would be neat if there was some software with a national map that folks could just punch in their locale and it would leave a marker. :dontknow:
> 
> 
> It would make seeing if any get togethers or resources (stores/supplies) were viable with just a glance.



that would be neat. not enough people put their location on their information but i think a map would be kinda cool especially with a way to tell you (using zips not addresses) the closest people in proximity.

now we just need someone to set it up...


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah it would be pretty cool to have a map of where everyone lives. Would also be nice to see where all the pro chefs here work as well I think.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 5, 2011)

There is a web site that does this for you, my location and others on one of my lists are plotted on an online map, but I can't remember which list or where the site is. Big help, eh?


----------



## Cadillac J (Dec 5, 2011)

Classes and hands-on approach will definitely make you learn quicker, but you could always go the route that most of us did (not to mention with much limited resources versus today)

Learn from the videos and reading (Chad Ward article is great place to start), then buy a King waterstone and start the trial-and-error process...really is the best way to go about it if convenience is important to you. All you need to know is the basic principles to apply, then work on the mechanics of a consitant angle and your technique will develop in time. Remember, we are all here if you have questions or troubleshooting along the way 

I'm sure there are many members here who've learned this way who can make edges as good as anybody around. Not to mention it's a rewarding experience!


----------



## tk59 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Classes and hands-on approach will definitely make you learn quicker, but you could always go the route that most of us did (not to mention with much limited resources versus today)
> 
> Learn from the videos and reading (Chad Ward article is great place to start), then buy a King waterstone and start the trial-and-error process...really is the best way to go about it if convenience is important to you. All you need to know is the basic principles to apply, then work on the mechanics of a consitant angle and your technique will develop in time. Remember, we are all here if you have questions or troubleshooting along the way
> 
> I'm sure there are many members here who've learned this way who can make edges as good as anybody around. Not to mention it's a rewarding experience!


+1 That's what I did. I did get some in person tips from David at Knife Merchant early on but I surpassed his skill level just from the vids and then gotten a lot better with practice and stealing tips from Jon.


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I'll start with the YouTube stuff. Would be great to find a member in cincinnati.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2011)

just ask lots of questions as you go... you should be just fine


----------

